# Flights scheduled/purchased



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Got my electronic confirmation. Selected my seats. Can't select meals yet. This huge Airbus is going to be a new experience for me. I've flown some hops here in the states BUT, the last trans-atlantic flight I can remember was on a TWA Constellation with four turbo (?) prop engines that droned on for hours. 

Anyway, see y'all next month. Keep sending me any pointers you think of please ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Got my electronic confirmation. Selected my seats. Can't select meals yet. This huge Airbus is going to be a new experience for me. I've flown some hops here in the states BUT, the last trans-atlantic flight I can remember was on a TWA Constellation with four turbo (?) prop engines that droned on for hours.
> 
> Anyway, see y'all next month. Keep sending me any pointers you think of please ?


If you are flying in an Airbus 380 you are in for a real treat.


----------

